# Renommer un fichier si sa nomenclature n'est pas correcte



## stephanemex (7 Avril 2022)

Bonjour, 

Je cherche un moyen pour renommer les fichiers contenus dans un dossier spécifique mais uniquement si le nom qui lui a été donné ne respecte pas la nomenclature correcte. 

Je m'explique. Je travaille pour une chaîne de télévision locale et j'ai fait en sorte que nos journaliste aient un minimum d'exports à réaliser donc : 
Ils font un export avec une nomenclature spécifique cet export est déposé dans un répertoire qui est scanné, le fichier et réencodé dans les différents codecs dont nous avons besoin puis l'ensemble de ces fichiers (l'original compris) sont rangés dans les bon répertoires en fonction de leur nom. 

Du coup si la nomenclature n'est pas respectée ça ne fonctionne pas !

Je souhaiterai donc m'assurer que cette nomenclature soit bien respectée. Pour se faire j'aurais besoin d'un script qui dit que : 
Si nom_du_fichier = TJ - Titre_du_Sujet - 20220407 
Alors, pas de rename
Si nom_du_fichier ne contient pas TJ - 
Alors on l'ajoute au début


J'ai essayé d'être le plus clair possible ... si jamais n'hésitez pas à me dire si il vous manque des informations. 

En vous remerciant par avance de vos retours, bonne journée.


----------



## hercut (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je vois que tu n'as malheureusement pas de réponse, et je ne vais pas pouvoir t'aider.
Enfin si, mais pas avec Raccourci.
Hazel pourra te faire ça simplement.
Mais, je serais intéressé par le moyen de faire une recherche de nom de fichier et le changer.
Je n'arrive pas avec hazel travailler sur deux fichiers différents.
DOnc je pense que raccourci récupérerait potentiellement le nom d'un fichier pour vérifier celui-ci dans un pdf et renommer la date si celle-ci ne correspond pas.


----------



## baron (4 Octobre 2022)

Ce n'est sûrement pas très « propre » comme méthode mais si je veux utiliser des rechercher-remplacer pour m'assurer qu'un préfixe est bien présent, j'ajoute systématiquement le préfixe à tous les fichiers, puis je recherche les double préfixes et je les remplace par un simple.


----------

